# 12-21-2012



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

We know that magnetic storms can disrupt communications and power generation among other troubles. With the galactic alignment and a very active solar cycle it is possible that a large solar flare directed in our direction could knock out the power for a couple weeks. I guess it makes sense to be a little prepared for a power outage but not the end of the world. By the way since the alignment of the centre of the galaxy, the sun and earth being on the same plane is nearly perfect now don't wait until 12-21-2012 to be ready. Having just had the power out 3 weeks ago in the snow storm brings that home to me. No electric, water, toilet, etc. Lucky it was cold out so I could save my food.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Tattoo Mike said:


> Am I crazy for taking it somewhat serious and preparing for the worst?




Yep!!!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I know a real smart guy who is convinced the mayans have correctly predicted the end of the world. I ask him "if they're so friggin smart, how come they're extinct?" Ha Ha Ha 

A solar flare or our own idiot leaders are our biggest threats IMO.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

The biggest threat at this point is actually a world wide currency reset. Its very possible. It also possible that this would only happen one country at a time. There would be about 2-4 weeks where all currency is useless and retail comes to a virtual stop. They may have measures in place that would allow rationing of food etc after a few days but this would likely be limited and only in high population centers. These are likely the only areas that need it anyway.
After this reset all currency would be valued at 50% value or some other number.
This is the only way out of the world wide debt crisis. Whether or not the US is to far gone I am not sure. I would say that we are on the verge of being to far gone.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the myans were also plannng a big celibration around the year 4047 when one of their gods was supposed to return. so i don't think they were predicting the end of the world,,,just the end of a calendar cycle,,,sort of like new years eve keeps happening?


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I haven't heard anything about squirrels perishing in the Mayan 'Apocolypse'. Assuming the world as we know it ends, I think my neighborhood has enough squirrels to tide me over until the next apocolypse!

Oh and I also picked up 5 pounds of blueberries @ Kroger ($6 with my Kroger Card) so I should be in good shape!

If I can, I will report back on 22 December re how I am doing!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I personally take 12/21/12 very seriously and I have honed my survival skills not by stock piling supplies but how to take the supplies of others here let me show you what I mean. Click below.
[/COLOR] 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECx-42Wlho&feature=related"]Best death scene in HISTORY! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> I personally take 12/21/12 very seriously and I have honed my survival skills not by stock piling supplies but how to take the supplies of others here let me show you what I mean. Click below.
> 
> Best death scene in HISTORY! - YouTube





I didnt know you where Japaneese! ah so!!


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

Preparing is fine, but lets stop dragging those Mayans into it. Thought that was squashed with the whole Leap Year discussion??? According to the Mayan Calender, that date has came, and gone people. Have to see what the prediction nuts come up with next!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

geofraz61 said:


> Preparing is fine, but lets stop dragging those Mayans into it. Thought that was squashed with the whole Leap Year discussion??? According to the Mayan Calender, that date has came, and gone people. Have to see what the prediction nuts come up with next!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No, according to a 100% reliable source, infowars.com they mayans accounted for the leap year thing so we are back on as scheduled!!!


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

MEL said:


> No, according to a 100% reliable source, infowars.com they mayans accounted for the leap year thing so we are back on as scheduled!!!



Damn! I missed that one. So do my wife's 6 horses count as a stock pile of food?? I know they eat a stock pile!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

MEL said:


> I didnt know you where Japaneese! ah so!!


Mel did you just call my an "ah so" :yikes:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

PaleRider said:


> I personally take 12/21/12 very seriously and I have honed my survival skills not by stock piling supplies but how to take the supplies of others.......




My next door neighbors have stockpiled a years worth of food and water in their basement (I've seen it so I know it exists) and they have solar panels on their roof that put them off the grid. Best part is......they don't have a single gun in the house. They don't think its necessary.:evilsmile


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Buddwiser said:


> My next door neighbors have stockpiled a years worth of food and water in their basement (I've seen it so I know it exists) and they have solar panels on their roof that put them off the grid. Best part is......they don't have a single gun in the house. They don't think its necessary.:evilsmile


[TinFoilHat]

If any survial situation ever occurs that lasts longer than a week or so, the real trick will be in how to not become one of the 90-99% that dies (mainly gets killed) right off the bat. Stockpiling food and then telling the neighbors is like a state land deer with a bullseye for a birth mark on it's side on Nov 15th. 

Run and Hide!

[/TinFoilHat]


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

to hell with 12-21-12, 12-24-12 is the best day to be alive:coolgleam


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought that I was living it after I got my paycheck and bought groceries and gas. Damn good thing I have wild meat & fish in the freezer.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the pic! However I am wondering how many of those rifles the guy is planning on using at once. Also it would seem to be a better idea to have the ammo loaded on stripper clips and stored in ammo cans. Obviously that would not look as cool though. 

Funny side story. A friend of mine was excited about getting a good deal on an AR15. He brought it over right after he made the deal, and he had never owned a firearm like that before. I gave him a stripper clip full of Lake City green tip ammo to shoot to see if he liked it. As he is sitting on my back porch, he says "Yup, I am all set for the zombie apocolypse." 10 bullets, not even in a magazine, and ready for the zombies.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Tattoo Mike said:


> Am I crazy for taking it somewhat serious and preparing for the worst?


Being prepared no. But if u believe the world is going to end 21st a little bit then. The reason they thought they were going to die because the blackhole in space they get their life source from was going to be blocked but the sun causing them to die


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

This is what you have to look forward to on 12/21/2012.

http://youtu.be/I8vdTq22um8


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

well got past that election crapola okay, next 12-21-12 bs, then on to the birthday 12-24-12,them look good for million dollar number picks:coolgleam


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I have it all figured out. On the DATE. all the food stamp machines will go down, 3/4s of America non working, will starve :SHOCKED:


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

i think i'll play these numbers till i win,and if the world ends before i do, i won't have to worry about the foodstamp thing:idea::chillin:


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

one day left still no winner good luck to me:lol:


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Good Morning 12. 22.:12!!!


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

now on my bucket list: Build a Tachyon Amplifier so I can go back in time to tell the Mayans to suck it. I will write a book about it, and autograph it for them. 

Sorry, just got done watching Land of the Lost.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

the newest one i hope with will F more realistic and hilarious:lol::lol::lol:


----------

